# Simple iPhoneography Tip



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am absolutely addicted to taking pictures with my iPhone. I am certainly not a pro, but I have a lot of fun with it. 

Recently I learned a simple technique that can help make small subjects look HUGE and really makes the image pop. 

It is as simple as holding your iPhone upside down when taking the shot so that the lens is as the bottom instead of the top. It gives a whole new perspective!

This is one of those little minion toys that came in a McDonald's Happy Meal. 

I have it sitting near grass so that you have an idea of the size perspective.

Click to view larger size.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This same technique was used for grabbing a quick shot of my iced coffee.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Really nice looking ^_^
But I hate you now, because you made me want to go to Starbuck T_T
But nice pictures, I really like the minion one


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

LOLOL! I am craving iced coffee now too!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> LOLOL! I am craving iced coffee now too!


See what you've done ?! We are all doomed now


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are taking these pictures with your iPhone? These are so good! I use my phone to take pictures all the time but I never get good ones like you do. Maybe it's the brand, I have a Galaxy Note 4.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> You are taking these pictures with your iPhone? These are so good! I use my phone to take pictures all the time but I never get good ones like you do. Maybe it's the brand, I have a Galaxy Note 4.


I have the iPhone6.

My son uses the Galaxy Note 4 and loves it. I think it is all a matter of what you get used to working and playing with.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Photography lover here! but I only have my old fashion ipod touch and my old fashion digicam Canon...

digicam





































Ipod touch:




























I really love grungy/vintage style..


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Those are beautiful! I am looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great photos Luna.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

These are so awesome Melody  More please more ^_^


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

"my old fashion digicam Canon" pleaaaase! >.< So great pics!

Cricket, I do not have an Iphone but may be the tip works in my Nokia Asha 311 >.< (A bit old, but it stills works jajajajaajjaa)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You do a great job! I am also a photographer of sorts..lol. Not professional but I love taking pictures! No smart phone for me though..got rid of that...I rely on my giant canon as well.


----------

